# Excursion plow!, no I am not nuts..



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

x-code springs, meyer 8.5c. Works great (parking lots, I don't do drive ways.) Now I my wife can help with my workload. Same length as a supercab. Rides fantastic with or without plow, gained three inch lift with plow off and springs settle 1" with plow raised. Need to add 350 4" blocks to level out truck.

Howard


----------



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

looks good, could probably even put a spreader on the back, one of the ones that mounts on a trailer hitch


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

ive seen a number of excursions around here with curtis plows on them.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

> _Originally posted by chtucker _
> * Same length as a supercab. *


It's actually shorter than a SC, even shorter than a standard cab 8' bed 137"wb.

It's the shortest, most manueverable Ford SD made. 

Rear visability? 

Mounting a Meyer plow on a $40,000 truck is criminal in 48 states.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Its like Plowing with a school bus. This is where plowing becomes a family affair. you can plow with like 12 of your best friends in that thing. lol



but it does look pretty hardcore



Jay


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Howard, this may be obvious to others but what is that cord coming out from under your Excursion and over the plow for?


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

It should be that he has the diesel plugged in. 

-John


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey it only seats 8! Yep the diesel is "plugged in" Lows were 10-12 degrees above the night before. Easier to start and quicker to get heat.

Hardcore? Just your average grocery getter. My wife is the still getting used to it.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

If I did that to my wifes car I would come home to find she had mounted a plow on the front of my Mercedes...


----------



## wildcatter (Oct 21, 2002)

Put a plow on the back....leveling it out and cutting fuel costs in half?.......Maybe?.....OK,Never mind....


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

CH...Go for it......Everybody thought I was nuts
plowing with my Yukon ! Heck it was about as
BUS long as my excab pickups ! Hey your Meyers
set up looks as low to the ground as my new
ultra-mount......Happy plowing!..........geo


----------



## dbtoe (Aug 25, 2002)

*Crazy? Me too*

Everyone thought I was also crazy. 7 1/2' Western poly plow on a 2002 Durango. So far so good.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

I have a Boss 8.0SD on mine and one of the other guys that works with me has a Meyer C-8 on his. Both have upgraded springs. With the diesel and good tires, these are animals.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

its a super duty built on a 3/4 ton frame


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

TTT....Here it is Bill............


----------



## mylawn03 (Nov 5, 2003)

Those Meyer's set-ups really sit low to the ground don't they. Must cause troubles when tryin to drive up an entrance-way.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the westerns do also on a f350


----------

